# Miles and Things discussion. Going South?



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm not a full time UberEats delivery person. I try to make about $25.00 per day just to have some money for whatever I want to do that day.

The reason for this post is that I have been recording my time and miles I drive every day and sometimes I drive 50+ miles to make $25.00 dollars. I'm not sure if this is normal compared to what other people are making in the United States. I know I work in Minneapolis, Minnesota and UberEats is not very good here and it is very hard to make any money and your really working for under minimum wage here.

It was not always like this. For the longest time I would drive just passengers on both on Lyft and Uber if I had time, just felt like doing it or wanted to meet some interesting people, but my car got too old to be used for that in Minneapolis. I did make some money doing that but here a car needs to be less than 10 years old or under 150,000 miles. I just can not buy a different car to replace a car that has never had anything ever go wrong with it just to drive people around.

After I quit working full time.... My real job..... Some people call it retirement..... I wanted to do a little more driving. Just a FYI I don't need the money. I'm bored and tired of sitting at home so that is why I'm driving. I miss passengers and talking with them but for right now I'm stuck because I do not want to replace my current car with one that is newer.

For about a week I was thinking about being a snowbird this year and going south when winter hits. The real question is where should I go? How does UberEats compare in warmer areas of the United States? Can I drive passengers with my car again? Are there better options? I want to either earn more money in less time or reduce the number of miles I'm driving. What I did for the past few months after I sat down and looked at the time and how many miles I was driving and did some math and it looks like I drive anywhere between 171 and 192 miles for every $100.00 I earn doing deliveries and it takes about 19 to 22 hours to make $100.00 before expenses. I have talked with other local drivers and this seems normal for here and does not change much. How does that compare to where your at? Is it better or worse? Are you making money or are you one paycheck from being homeless?

Sorry for the long post. I'm bored and I have not got a ping in the last hour and 20 minutes. Be safe out there....


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

You probably can drive your car again somewhere, but you didn't say what year it was. Check out the requirements for each city you're considering. 

Personally, doing UberEATS only, I could get $50 in a 3 hour period 11am to 2 pm. I tried to stay in one area of town, and when necessary I'd make myself offline to get back where I'd get pings in that area. 

I'd say I was putting 100-150 miles on my car each day, but I also wasn't being picky about how far away I would accept pings.


----------



## Marbakka (Aug 9, 2017)

When I first started, a 150-200 mile day was normal, but as I have gotten better at this "game," I have watched my miles go down significantly. There are still bad days where the mileage is high, but I'm looking at 80-100 for a full day (which usually brings in around $90-100). The main thing I've learned is not to allow the app to tell me what to do and embrace downtime. If there is a store that I know does good volume and well-paying trips, then I will park somewhere nearby and wait. If the trip takes me to a place where I'm likely to get a crappy delivery right away, I go offline, drive back to my "home base" and park again. I probably do less volume this way, but I'm getting more bang for the buck.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

OP, you might want to consider applying for other delivery services like GrubHub, Postmates or DoorDash if they're available in your area. Uber's really the only service that sets specific vehicle requirements other than "legal to drive & insured". GrubHub and DoorDash can be set up with another service called DailyPay that will give you an instant pay option that works just like Uber's Instant Pay or Lyft's Express Pay.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Well to be honest I really don't know what to do. If I work downtown my mileage drops and so do the trips. In downtown during lunch rush in Minneapolis from 11:00am to 1:00pm I'm only going to get if I'm lucky 2 trips or 3 trips at most and make about $12. We also have a college area and that is the worst place to be. I might get 1 trip per hour that pays at most $4.00 and $0.00 in tips. In the outer areas away from downtown and the college area the city is packed with crappy places like McDonalds where every order is a 15 minute wait. Anywhere that Uber has a boost for delivery in Minneapolis your not going to make any money because your driving 7 or 8 miles on each trip to make at most $6.00 max. This would not be bad if you could get 2 trips per hour but lately you get 1 trip every 2 hours. Then you have 3 or 4 miles of dead miles to get back to your home base. Working outside the boost areas in the suburbs honestly makes money in both trips and tips but the downside is that mileage your driving doubles. Camping a location or a restaurant does work for a short period of time. I don't know why but it seems that the longer your in an area the time between orders slowly increases. I do also record the time between pings and in one place I camped for orders over 14 days it went from 42 mintues between pings to 76 minutes between pings. It seems like something is seriously wrong with Uber in Minneapolis. When I did drive passengers I have seen Uber customer stay about the same or decrease slightly but at the same time I saw Lyft customers increase. Maybe the same thing is happening with UberEats.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Not trying to flame you but it doesn't sound like your market can sustain the product. Sounds like you could do better by buying a popular product in bulk on Alibaba then selling it online.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

These numbers seems out of norm (mile driven vs earnings, earnings per hour) vs GH, Amazon and even when I was doing Eats in Chicagoland suburbs. I agree with last comment, seems market cannot support # of drivers.


----------

